# Polyurethane over Polyester Resin?



## Fibonacci (Jul 12, 2011)

I have an oddly shaped custom pen I am making for a friend that I am debating on how to finish.

The main body is african blackwood with a segment of PR.  It is closed end with the end being a crook ok PR.  I would like to put some kind of finish on the african blackwood to bring out the grain and give it some shine, but I can't use CA because of the shape of the crook would make it near impossible to sand and polish.  I am considering using spray polyurethane, but I don't know what it would do over the PR.

Anyone have some insight on this?  

I have tried just hitting it with BLO, but it looks great until the PLO soaks in, then the grain disappears again.  Maybe I just need more coats of BLO?  For the theme of the pen, raw wood works, I just want to grain to pop better.

Oh, it has to be done by Monday as well...


----------



## bitshird (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd use Wipe on poly instead, put on about 10 or 15 coats, (they dry in warm weather in about 30 or so minutes), then polish it with Brasso polish.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 12, 2011)

Will the wipe on poly be okay over the PR?  I can't really separate out the pieces for the finish.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 12, 2011)

I have finished ca on my  wood clips I made on my "all wood pens".  You just have to put it on and then hand sand it down through the grits. I start at 320 to smooth it, then 600.800, then to micro mesh 3600.4000 etc down to 12,000.  In tight spots,  a small buff on a flex shaft or Dremel with white diamond and a drop  of Hut plastic polish makes a slurry that will shape and polish a light touch is required. Take to much off? clean and drya nd add ca back on the bare spot and buff it back in.


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 12, 2011)

I have used poly over PR a few times without any problems. I went over it with 320 grit before spraying and then just finish as normal.


----------

